# Please be alert



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

In January my dog rescue/rehoming charity ADANA was overjoyed to make links with an organisation in Essen, Germany, named SpanishPaws, which decided to help us by raising money and taking dogs for rehoming in Germany.
They brought us several hundred microchips and items for our clinic.
On Wednesday night there was a break-in at our kennels in the Parque de Los Pedregales. The bars of the clinic window were forced, the police think with a car jack or similar, and our donated microchips were stolen together with a couple of hundred blank dog passports and our vet's official stamp.
We have the numbers of all the chips and passports so they can be traced. The vet's name is Friederike Dohrmann.
If anyone can give any information that can lead to the perpetrators who steal from a dog charity we would be very grateful to hear from you. You may for example have heard of someone selling dogs with chips and passports in the Estepona/Manilva/Sabinillas area.
At times like this I wish we kept lions....fierce ones that could escape and deal with intruders.
Our Little Azor would have known what to do with these scumbags......


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> In January my dog rescue/rehoming charity ADANA was overjoyed to make links with an organisation in Essen, Germany, named SpanishPaws, which decided to help us by raising money and taking dogs for rehoming in Germany.
> They brought us several hundred microchips and items for our clinic.
> On Wednesday night there was a break-in at our kennels in the Parque de Los Pedregales. The bars of the clinic window were forced, the police think with a car jack or similar, and our donated microchips were stolen together with a couple of hundred blank dog passports and our vet's official stamp.
> We have the numbers of all the chips and passports so they can be traced. The vet's name is Friederike Dohrmann.
> ...


Scumbags... any kind of robbing is bad, but from a charity.. the pits. Surely these morons realise that there is no way they can get away with this as every dog they implant (off imagine microchips being put in by an untrained person.. poor dogs) will be traced easily.

So sorry to hear that though Mary, there really are some lowlifes out there


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Why on earth would a troup of low-lifes target a dog charity ?
- I used to support my local dog charity and walk the larger dogs that nobody else wanted to handle every, week. Ended up keeping a Rhodesian Ridgeback. Best Household security I ever invested in.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Arrrggghhhhh there are no words!! The work people put into helping the charities stay afloat and give the dogs SOMETHING and the barstewards come along and do this 

Will put the word out xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> Why on earth would a troup of low-lifes target a dog charity ?
> - I used to support my local dog charity and walk the larger dogs that nobody else wanted to handle every, week. Ended up keeping a Rhodesian Ridgeback. Best Household security I ever invested in.



How true. When we disturbed intruders, our RR chased them like a bat out of hell...Shame he didn't catch them, although having been alerted to our imminent arrival with our little boy by the lookout in the car outside, the thief in the house grabbed a small handaxe we keep for chopping firewood....He would have tried to use it on Our Little Azor, I'm sure, although he is agile, muscular and like all RRs highly intelligent and would have torn off the axe-wielding arm.
Our Little Azor was startled by a gust of wind during last night's gales, jumped on me as I lay asleep....54 kilos of muscular Ridgeback....am nursing a very sore shoulder and neck.
I'm interested as to who would abandon a Ridgeback as they are valuable dogs if of good pedigree....
Is your rescue dog a RR thoroughbred?
I'm interested only from the point of view of him being abandoned...dogs are dogs.
We have mainly mongrels and podencos at our shelter, a few thoroughbreds which get adopted quickly. The few pedigrees we get are usually lost not abandoned and the owners collect them very swiftly.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Our Little Azor was startled by a gust of wind during last night's gales, jumped on me as I lay asleep....54 kilos of muscular Ridgeback....am nursing a very sore shoulder and neck.


Oww!

Sorry about the break in.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oww!
> 
> Sorry about the break in.


I've just come back from the perrera, took a journalist called Lola Flores (truly!) up as she is writing a piece for El Diario de La Costa about us. Loads of Spanish people up there despite the wind and the dire state of the track, all interested in adoption.
Three young Spanish people working, cleaning the pens which is horrible work, plus our usual British volunteers...So I am not disheartened.
How's Kala progressing?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just come back from the perrera, took a journalist called Lola Flores (truly!) up as she is writing a piece for El Diario de La Costa about us. Loads of Spanish people up there despite the wind and the dire state of the track, all interested in adoption.
> Three young Spanish people working, cleaning the pens which is horrible work, plus our usual British volunteers...So I am not disheartened.
> How's Kala progressing?


Great!!

She's very happy, playful and has got her confidence back totally. The head wound has healed up amazingly well and she even has fur there!
Unfortunately she'll have the eye removed on Wednesday, so back to vets visits everyday for a while and a sad face looking at me in the morning, but I hope it'll only be a week before she's zooming around the fields again.

PS Lola Flores! Some parents just don't think, do they?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Great!!
> 
> She's very happy, playful and has got her confidence back totally. The head wound has healed up amazingly well and she even has fur there!
> Unfortunately she'll have the eye removed on Wednesday, so back to vets visits everyday for a while and a sad face looking at me in the morning, but I hope it'll only be a week before she's zooming around the fields again.
> ...



The lady in question was born in Jerez which is the birthplace of the famous Lola Flores (or so she said) and apparently her mother was a singer too.....
Sandra is rather taken by this exotic name.....I think she would like such a romantic - sounding moniker..
Whereas my name is two four-letter words....
So glad about Kala. The tlc you are giving her is the best healing anyone, human or other animal, could wish for.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BTW when we were in Bilbao over Christmas we went for a walk up some small mountain (overlooking Santurzi docks) and there was a perrera just there at the start of the climb. They let you take a dog up the mountain. I think everybody we saw had a dog with them. Of course the dogs loved it as much as the humans and everybody got some exercise - and happiness!
Do you do that/ could you do that?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> BTW when we were in Bilbao over Christmas we went for a walk up some small mountain (overlooking Santurzi docks) and there was a perrera just there at the start of the climb. They let you take a dog up the mountain. I think everybody we saw had a dog with them. Of course the dogs loved it as much as the humans and everybody got some exercise - and happiness!
> Do you do that/ could you do that?


Oh yes...We have various categories of voluntarios...some do fundraising (including organising seances, of which I disapprove but they are popular and the charlatan (imo) who runs them always draws a crowd of old biddies) and never go near the perrera, others sweep ****, others groom the dogs and others walk them. There are beautiful walks in Pedregales. Our perrera is a refurbished former goatherd's shelter way up in the mountains. Our biggest problem after too many dogs and not enough money is the dire and dangerous state of the track. I've had to put FOUR new tyres on my LR Discovery in a year.
We've got a Facebook page...ADANA Give a Dog a Home as well as adana.es our website. Worth a look.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

A few years ago when I was at work a couple of Morrocans came to the house trying to sell My Mrs, who was 7 months pregnant at the time, some carpets and rugs.
The Mrs told them she wasn't interested, but just as she was walking away they pushed their way through the gate.
Fortunately she had the good sense to slide the gate shut behind them to allow Lenny, my RR, enough time to had quick word with them. Oddly enough we haven't had any trouble since


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> In January my dog rescue/rehoming charity ADANA was overjoyed to make links with an organisation in Essen, Germany, named SpanishPaws, which decided to help us by raising money and taking dogs for rehoming in Germany.
> They brought us several hundred microchips and items for our clinic.
> On Wednesday night there was a break-in at our kennels in the Parque de Los Pedregales. The bars of the clinic window were forced, the police think with a car jack or similar, and our donated microchips were stolen together with a couple of hundred blank dog passports and our vet's official stamp.
> We have the numbers of all the chips and passports so they can be traced. The vet's name is Friederike Dohrmann.
> ...


I've copied this post and sent it to our vet.(suitably editing out the bit about lions & Azor) The range of human stupidity never fails to amaze me....stealing microchips, which are for the sole purpose of identifying ownership and can be traced back to where they were stolen from....(THIS IS THE GENETIC POLICE... YOU SCUMBAGS GET OUT OF THE POOL ....NOW!) 

If I hear of anything remotely connected I'll pm you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> I've copied this post and sent it to our vet.(suitably editing out the bit about lions & Azor) The range of human stupidity never fails to amaze me....stealing microchips, which are for the sole purpose of identifying ownership and can be traced back to where they were stolen from....(THIS IS THE GENETIC POLICE... YOU SCUMBAGS GET OUT OF THE POOL ....NOW!)
> 
> If I hear of anything remotely connected I'll pm you


Thankyou.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> A few years ago when I was at work a couple of Morrocans came to the house trying to sell My Mrs, who was 7 months pregnant at the time, some carpets and rugs.
> The Mrs told them she wasn't interested, but just as she was walking away they pushed their way through the gate.
> Fortunately she had the good sense to slide the gate shut behind them to allow Lenny, my RR, enough time to had quick word with them. Oddly enough we haven't had any trouble since


He looks lovely....Do you know why he was left at a shelter?
Have you seen the 'I love my RR ' page on Facebook?


----------



## welshboyinspain (Jan 2, 2012)

Its dreadful that scum would steal from a charity, where are you based? I'd be interested in maybe helping a little if I or my family could


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

welshboyinspain said:


> Its dreadful that scum would steal from a charity, where are you based? I'd be interested in maybe helping a little if I or my family could


Our perrera is in the Parque de los Pedregales, near Casares.
If you live in the EStepona area you will be very welcome to join our happy crew of **** sweepers!!


----------



## welshboyinspain (Jan 2, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Our perrera is in the Parque de los Pedregales, near Casares.
> If you live in the EStepona area you will be very welcome to join our happy crew of **** sweepers!!


we live in benalmadena and our 4 year old wants a dog so I thought a good idea would be contact with dogs in a controlled environment first see how she goes because sometimes she gets jumpy when the local yorkie comes near her


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly in Egypt we now have a new crime... dog snatching whilst you are walking your pedigree dog. I would imagine these dogs will be sold on or used for breeding,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Today one of our volunteers found a bewildered dog wandering on the road amongst traffic in Estepona. She picked it up and found that someone, presumably the owner, had cut out the microchip and stapled...yes stapled...the wound together.
This little girl is now safe in our perrera. You can see her if you go on our ADANA Give a Dog a Home Facebook page.
She will get medical attention and hopefully very soon a safe home with people who will love her.
At times I feel like taking a gun and going on the rampage like Michael Douglas in that awful fascist film 'Falling Down'.
People get to you like that.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> He looks lovely....Do you know why he was left at a shelter?
> Have you seen the 'I love my RR ' page on Facebook?


He was dropped off at the shelter with a second dog - an Alsatian that was a bit mental - and I think he got unfairly tarred with the same brush. I wanted to take him, but not the Alsatian, but thought that it was unfair to split them up. Fortunately the mental dog was rehomed first and I got my Lenny after a 3 month wait.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Our wee dog was abandonded by her previous owner and left to die. He just moved house and left her behind (and for that...I hope the scunner gets a 13 yard tape worm and every flea,tick and sand fly, on every animal, within a ten mile radius of him uses his underwear as a home....whilst he's wearing it)

on the brighter side: she's had ten good years with us and is still fit. (diet of fresh chicken, pork and beef, peppers, tuna, sardines, cheese (Havarti and edam).... none of that processed muck.


Her one fault...is the she snores so loud, she could vibrate the tiles off the roof


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a 'gentleman' in our village who, like us, has several abandoned dogs. Most of the time he feeds them well and they look in the peak of health.
However, each summer for three or four months he goes back to the country he was born in (another European country) and leaves his dogs roaming the streets, soon looking hungry, dirty and covered in tics.
Guess who feeds and de‐tics them? 

It seems that he considers doing his bit to help abandonados a part time occupation.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Today one of our volunteers found a bewildered dog wandering on the road amongst traffic in Estepona. She picked it up and found that someone, presumably the owner, had cut out the microchip and stapled...yes stapled...the wound together.
> This little girl is now safe in our perrera. You can see her if you go on our ADANA Give a Dog a Home Facebook page.
> She will get medical attention and hopefully very soon a safe home with people who will love her.
> At times I feel like taking a gun and going on the rampage like Michael Douglas in that awful fascist film 'Falling Down'.
> People get to you like that.


That is horrible!
Just imagine the pain that poor dog went through and the risk of infection.
So glad she is in safe hands now.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Our wee dog was abandonded by her previous owner and left to die. He just moved house and left her behind (and for that...I hope the scunner gets a 13 yard tape worm and every flea,tick and sand fly, on every animal, within a ten mile radius of him uses his underwear as a home....whilst he's wearing it)
> 
> on the brighter side: she's had ten good years with us and is still fit. (diet of fresh chicken, pork and beef, peppers, tuna, sardines, cheese (Havarti and edam).... none of that processed muck.
> 
> ...


Are you sure that it *is* the dog?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Subscribers to our bulletin will know that we have a small street dog with us recuperating from having been shot, the missile breaking the femur of his left rear leg so that has a pin in it at the moment. I am half expecting SWMBO to decide to keep him. He is more like a cat at times - he often seems to scratch at whatever he is going to sleep on as if he is trying to get it in order then walks round in circles on it as if trying to make a nest and - he purrs!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> That is horrible!
> Just imagine the pain that poor dog went through and the risk of infection.
> So glad she is in safe hands now.


I would like to staple the ******* of the ******* who did that to her.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I would like to staple the ******* of the ******* who did that to her.


Shades of Terry Wogan and Blankety Blank


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Are you sure that it *is* the dog?


Two points here: yes I am SURE, and even if it was the wife, do you think I would be suicidal enough to post a comment, that she snores at volume level that would drown out a Boeing 747 landing on our terrace, on a board she regularly reads?:ranger:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Two points here: yes I am SURE, and even if it was the wife, do you think I would be suicidal enough to post a comment, that she snores at volume level that would drown out a Boeing 747 landing on our terrace, on a board she regularly reads?:ranger:


but* I *never suggested it was - *YOU* did that! Perhaps you do have suicidal tendencies! People have been known to be woken by their own snoring!


----------

